# Dont let your black cat outside on Halloween!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I just wanted to warn black cat owners...
Although your cat is in danger of being injured/killed every day that they run free, halloween is even more dangerous because cruel people often purposely harm/kill black cats due to the superstitions.
Please keep your babies inside on halloween.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no... I have a neighbor that I don't know but I know her/his cat... That cat is actually friends with me and he rubs against my leg. :l Hopefully the owners will keep their cats inside, I don't want any cat being injured. 

*Everyone, please do as Teeney has said. You don't want cats dead do you?*


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Add pit bulls (and dogs that may be confused for a pit bull) to that list too. Some dum-dum dubbed October 31st "National Kill a Pit Bull Day." I'm hoping and praying that it doesn't catch on, but it's better safe than sorry. lol I pitty (no pun intended) the fool who tries to lay a finger on my kids.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Add pit bulls (and dogs that may be confused for a pit bull) to that list too. Some dum-dum dubbed October 31st "National Kill a Pit Bull Day." I'm hoping and praying that it doesn't catch on, but it's better safe than sorry. lol I pitty (no pun intended) the fool who tries to lay a finger on my kids.


I saw that too.  
I have a black cat and a pit bull. -_- 
But my cat stays indoors
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

My kitties too. One of my bullies stays inside most of the time, but the younger one and my lab love being outside - may be a day to rain on their parade and keep them in. I honestly think Halloween is a good day to keep the animals in as much as possible anyway... Too many weirdies crawl out from under their rocks that day and the fact that its Halloween makes them bold.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> My kitties too. One of my bullies stays inside most of the time, but the younger one and my lab love being outside - may be a day to rain on their parade and keep them in. I honestly think Halloween is a good day to keep the animals in as much as possible anyway... Too many weirdies crawl out from under their rocks that day and the fact that its Halloween makes them bold.


 
very true.
BTW your baby in your avatar is just ADORABLE. <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

how horrible. That made me cry... 

Gosh, how rude are we humans, not respecting these animals we share the earth with..it makes me sick


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my kitty will be hard to captivate D: i don't want to loose her just because of her coloring on her fur xc


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Teeney - Thanks! Your baby is gorgeous too! lol I love the pics you have of him with your little one.

Rainbowbetta - Me too. It's times like this that I wonder about people. Primarily about how they are the same species as sane people. I have no idea why they believe that racism is wrong, but that it's ok to single out a color or breed of a species to treat less humanely than any other.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

It is so stupid why people would do this to SOMEONE ELSE'S CAT!!!!
Thankfully my cat's stay inside.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Most animal shelters will not adopt black cats out during the month of October. It's a real and true threat.

I have 7 cats who have never set foot outdoors.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah I heard a story about a black cat incident. The person let their cat outside and called for it later in the day (on halloween). And the cat didn't come. The next day they found the cat's collar in their mail box.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah I heard a story about a black cat incident. The person let their cat outside and called for it later in the day (on halloween). And the cat didn't come. The next day they found the cat's collar in their mail box.


sounds like a real sicko got hold of that unfortunate cat. sounds like a perp who might appreciate being left alone and critically injured in some long forgotten drainage ditch without any medical help for miles around. pet abuse by their mean "owners" is bad enough, going after others' pets is just even crueler.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah I heard a story about a black cat incident. The person let their cat outside and called for it later in the day (on halloween). And the cat didn't come. The next day they found the cat's collar in their mail box.


That's at least five levels of wrong, right there. People like that are a waste of good oxygen, to say the least.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

When i had alot of cats I always put them inside during holloween any color at that because people these days can be just cruel.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I always keep my cat in on Halloween, he's a tabby, but still...actually, the last time we let him out on Halloween about 10 years ago, he ended up getting locked into our neighbour's shed by mistake for 3 weeks. :/

I'm worried though...I've been feeding a feral kitten who lives at my dad's office and it's (dunno the gender) black...I'm really hoping nothing bad happens to it on Halloween, I'll be crushed.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you possibly live-trap him? Then you could keep the little guy safe for the day/night and release the next morning.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I want to ask my dad f we can try to catch him and keep him in the office overnight, but i'm not sure if he'll agree to it.


----------



## FinsandPaws (Oct 11, 2012)

*Anyone new?*

*Im new to this. Anyone else an unexsperienced fish owner?:fish:*


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

FinsandPaws said:


> *Im new to this. Anyone else an unexsperienced fish owner?:fish:*


welcome to the forum, unfortunately its the wrong thread your asking in. you'll find more pertinent information in the first listed section or follow this link to it. you'll find all the information you'll need to keep your betta happy and healthy on this site.
http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my! Thank for the information! My sister has a 6 months old american terrier pitbull. she's very adorable and her name is Deena. My two years old niece loves her! They are staying for two months. lol. They just came here from Hawaii... o.o

I'll be sure to keep my sister's pitbull, Deena inside for halloween and also my cat, Tego too. (my cat is in my avatar. c: ) 

It makes me so sick that people would do that to someone's pet.... sick people. jeez.


Thank for the information again!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i absolutely cannot STAND people that even SAY things bad about animals. animals are just like us, and they share the worl with us. they DESERVE respect and rights just like us, no matter how 'beautiful" or Pretty they are. They all have hearts, and are ready to give their love.

I cant even stand to watch those god-awful ASPCA animal abuse commercials, i have to change the channel.

To be honest, i dont even know how i'd react to someone actually abusing an animal. I do know i would go to GREAT lengths to teach that person a lesson the hard way, though.

Sometimes i think people should think about how these pets feel. With collars around their neck, people tugging on them till they cant breathe, restricitng their freedom. Rendering helpless by abuse.

Sometimes, maybe human-kind should just wear a collar and see how it feels.


Sorry to pour all my emotions out into this thread hhaa
But, this hopefully helps you guys learn in the furture how i can be when it comes to aniamls, and i dont take the subject lightly


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I used to have a black cat, and was scared witless of her being out on Halloween. Not that she ever got to go outside. She was a strictly indoor cat. Still, I would worry.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I used to have a black cat, and was scared witless of her being out on Halloween. Not that she ever got to go outside. She was a strictly indoor cat. Still, I would worry.


I agree, mine never has gone outside and doesnt seem too obsessed with trying to get out, but I worry something would happen :/



To MyRainbowBettaFish- I agree! I bet you will like this story-> http://www.local10.com/thats-life/A...es/-/1716786/16868610/-/109drndz/-/index.html


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Teeney, thats great  Thanks for making me feel a little better!!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I would never as black cats are lucky for me, that and I lovvvve them! :3


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It's a good thing my cat Raven is terrified of the outside world. She will be safe inside with me wearing her witch costume and flicking her tail in disgust with the fact I put that ugly thing on her again this year. I might be the one getting hurt this Halloween. But this is terible, black cats are my fav kind. My first cat was a beautiful black cat sleek and sassy named Bunks, then Salem, then Winifred, now my little Raven.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wanted to bump this thread up since halloween is getting even closer..
Keep your babies safe xx


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yeah they better watch out, they better watch their back because I'll be prowling outside that night. >


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh man, I remember having to keep my black cat Jinx inside every Halloween. I could never fathom how some people just have no empathy. Like, just literally have that piece of their brain not functioning. It's unnerving.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My BF and I officially adopted our black cat on Halloween 2 yrs ago. Interestingly, he was also named after the werewolf from Twilight, Jacob :roll: (I did not name him!! LOL, but his name ended up sticking with him).

So, he is a Halloween cat through and through :tongue:

Both my cats are indoor only cats though, so I am good.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ThePearlFish said:


> My BF and I officially adopted our black cat on Halloween 2 yrs ago. Interestingly, he was also named after the werewolf from Twilight, Jacob :roll: (I did not name him!! LOL, but his name ended up sticking with him).
> 
> So, he is a Halloween cat through and through :tongue:
> 
> Both my cats are indoor only cats though, so I am good.


I think it is amazing that you adopted, and keep your baby inside!  what a lucky boy he is!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

teeneythebetta said:


> I think it is amazing that you adopted, and keep your baby inside!  what a lucky boy he is!


I definitely appreciate adoption in many circumstances . And there is too much traffic around here. Neither of my cats have ever been outdoors and I don't think they'd have any skills "in the wild" . It is just safer overall for them.

I got both my cats from my old work (a vet office). They have a program with the local shelter and take in cats and dogs that have a medical condition and need a little extra TLC, a surgery or are pregnant, which frees up space to take in other animals. Then my work adopts them out after treating them or spaying and neutering the moms and kittens that are born.

My tabby was a teen mama cat. When her kittens were ready to be weaned I took her. Jacob was a kitten from my work's sister hospital who has the same program with another shelter in the area. Him and his sister were the last two kittens left and since they couldn't find a home for them at THAT office, they sent them over to us. Around the time where they were 5mos. the sister was adopted and I took him home every night to kinda foster him for the next few weeks. Halloween night we decided to adopt him after he wiggled his way into our hearts :tongue:;-)


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My family has had at least one black cat since before I was born. Even though all our cats have been indoor cats, we've always kept an extra careful eye on them around Halloween. 

On my college campus, there are some stray cats that hang around and two of them are black. I was going to go look for them last night to make sure they were okay, but I couldn't find them. Hopefully it was because they were already hiding someplace safe. I'll be very relieved the next time I see them!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love black cats! I saw the sweetest black kitten at Petsmart the other day ... just so tiny and fluffy. She looked like she was only 8 weeks. I wanted her. The employee was adamant that she was NOT being adopted on Halloween.

Needless to say, Quill, my fluffmonster was very good on Halloween. He's a brown tabby bicolour MH , but he's an indoor cat. A few kids saw him and wanted to pet him, so I picked him up and they patted his head for a few minutes until he got fidgitty. He did very well though and went right back to sleep, lol


----------

